# [Italian NR] Alessandro Solito 3BLD 25.44



## Ispanico (May 11, 2014)

Congrats to Alessandro for 25.44 ( 4° in the world) 

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/495/events/16/rounds/1/results

(Sebastiano Tronto make 27.06 a few second before)





t


----------



## uyneb2000 (May 11, 2014)

Wow, congrats to both of them!

So excited for the results in finals


----------



## sneze2r (May 11, 2014)

Congrats!  euro will be exciting


----------



## Iggy (May 11, 2014)

Well done! 3BLD rankings are getting really fast


----------



## Marco Cuber (May 13, 2014)

Wow great memo. So fast.


----------

